# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  هااام جدا اغنيه تخليك تكفر وللاسف كل الناس يرددونها

## نغم

اغنييييييييه........تجعلك تكفر...ادخلو ...مو لازم ردوود اهم شي تعرفوون
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اغنيه يرددها الناس
احذر ترديدها او سماعها
لان فيها كفر



كلنا نعرف اغنيه ( حسين الجسمى ) التى يقول فيها :


( انا الشاكى انا الباكى انا الحساس )
(انا اللى فى المحبه خاضع راسى )
( وانا لغير المحبه ما خضعت الراس )


استغفر الله العظيم


اذا نظرنا الى الكلمات....وفهمنا المعنى
( انا لغير المحبه ما خضعت الراس )


كلنا يعلم ان الخضوع لله عز وجل
هذا ما امرنا به الله عز وجل
امرنا به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم



ارجو نشر هذا الموضوع فيما حولنا


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
(( من دعا الى هدى. كان له من الاجر مثل اجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من اجورهم شى.ومن دعا الى ضلاله.كان عليه من الاثم مثل اثام من تبعه لا ينقص من اثامهم شى))
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم



لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


م
ن
ق
و
ل

أرجوا من الأخوه و الأخوات كل من قرأها يساهم بالنشر و لو بالقول

كل من هو عضو بالمنتدى أو غير ذلك أرجوا منكم أن تساهموا

و لو بالقول للأصدقاء و جزاكم الله ألف خير

تحياتي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نغم يسلمو على المعلومه يا غالية

----------


## نغم

:SnipeR (27):  على المرور الروووعة بنت الشديفات

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الصراحه موضوع مثير للدهشه بس توقيعك ما بخليكي تكفري

----------


## نغم

:SnipeR (27): على المرووووور

----------


## The Gentle Man

فعلا 
شيء كان مجهول عنا ولما نكن نعرف به 

يسلموا على المعلومه

----------


## نغم

:SnipeR (27): على المرور وشرفت ونورت الصفحة

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

والله ما بعرفها 

يعطيكي العافيه الموضوع مهم كثير .....

----------


## شذى الياسمين

خلص ما رح اغنيها ولا اسمعها ..
شكرا للمعلومه ..

----------


## نغم

شكرااااا كتييير على المرور الحلو وان شاء الله ينور عليكو :SnipeR (27):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا نغم على هالتذكير يختي

----------


## عودوني

_شكرا على الموضوع الهام جدا الي كل الناس بيسمعو اغاني من دون يفهمو معاني الكلمات_

----------


## mylife079

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بقايا الحب

تسلمين على المعلومه

----------

